# Finished Another Oscillator



## Davyboy (May 5, 2009)

A couple of photos of my newest oscillator. In my original post, I called the wrong bore, it's really 3/8" bore x 3/4" stroke, double action. 2" diameter flywheel. I started these (two of them) back in November, just got it "finished" (are they ever really good enough?) this past week.

The flywheel side.







The cylinder and air passages shown






Here's a quick video of it running on an aquarium pump. (sorry, only 8 seconds, that's all I can get out of dial-up land). 






I put a tach on it with regulated air from a compressor, it ran from 80 RPM to over 3500 RPM at 12 PSI. Holy smoke! Enjoy.

DB


----------



## Metal Butcher (May 5, 2009)

Great build! Super nice! Thanks for posting the video. :bow:

Can you tell us what type of plastic material its made of?

-MB


----------



## Davyboy (May 5, 2009)

MB, Thanks for the compliment. The plastic is unknown "acrylic" that I got a yard sale a couple of years ago. They told me it was a tool for installing car windshields. ??? Originally about 3/4" x 2" x60" long. I machined it carefully, then polished down to 1500 grit and then Meguiar's Plast-X polish to bring up the shine.


----------



## 4156df (May 5, 2009)

DB,

Very nice engine. Particularly impressive finish on the plastic.

Dennis


----------



## Maryak (May 5, 2009)

Davyboy,

WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## 90LX_Notch (May 5, 2009)

That is one cool engine. Very well done. Thm: Thm:


----------



## Mo deller (May 5, 2009)

I think I may be infected with Oscillatoritis :big:
I love these. Excellent job DB.

Mo.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 5, 2009)

Very nice!

I love the acryllic parts. Did you flame polish or is that all hand rubbed?


----------



## cobra428 (May 5, 2009)

Davyboy,
I love the idea Thm: Thm: 
This way you get to see all the whistles and bells moving around!
Tony


----------



## bearcar1 (May 5, 2009)

When I first read about 'see-thru' engines a long time ago, I thought to myself what a stupid idea. Good for illustrative or educational purposes I thought, : but not much else. Well, after now seeing your little gem I have to admit I was way off base in my earlier presumptions. Tht is a fine looking engine and it displays a very high quality of workmanship. :bow: I may have to break out that sheet of acrylic sheet I have stashed away in the rafters and do some playing. ;D Kudos to you Tony, well done.


BC1


----------



## Philjoe5 (May 5, 2009)

Cool engines DB. The clear body showing the internal working parts is a nice touch. Folks at model shows especially appreciate the view :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## rake60 (May 5, 2009)

Very nice DB! :bow:

Rick


----------



## itowbig (May 5, 2009)

woohoo1   th_wav  Nice man Nice Thm: very nice


----------



## arnoldb (May 5, 2009)

Very Very Nice ! :bow: :bow: 
Apologies if this is a silly question, but what do you use for lubrication on it ?

Well Done!
Regards, Arnold


----------



## esteam (May 5, 2009)

Excellent job. Congrats...

Erdem


----------



## Davyboy (May 5, 2009)

Thanks to all, for the kind words. I've seen the work you all have posted here, mine doesn't hold a candle... 

Arnold, for lube I use Marvel Mystery oil. The cylinder turns in brass bushings 3/16 ID x 1/8 " long. The oil also serves to lube and seal the faces of the cylinder and block. Crank is on shielded ball bearings.

Thanks again for noticing.  DB


----------



## SignalFailure (May 18, 2009)

Nice one Davyboy, I wish I was patient enough to get a finish like that... :bow:


----------



## b.lindsey (May 18, 2009)

Beautiful DB !!!! Without doubt, the most interesting of the see through engines I have seen. I will file away the tip about the Meguires polish too. The results are most impressive!!


Bill


----------



## J. Tranter (Jun 4, 2009)

That is a beautiful engine. Are there plans somewhere? 
A friend just gave me a piece of acrylic so I would like to try it.
Thank You
John


----------



## Davyboy (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi John. Sorry, I haven't been around lately. For plans, I usually sketch something up on AutoCAD for the main layout. Getting the ports timed with stroke and 'crank to pivot' pin distance is a bit tricky.  Then it's out to the shop and I usually 'wing it' from there on. Small bushings and spacers are made as needed, and the connecting rod was cut to length and threaded last, after I had the cylinder and crankshaft in assembly. Maybe that's why it takes me only 4 months to finish a project. :big: I couldn't "hold" a size if I wanted to, many adjustments are necessary :-X 

I don't have a complete set of drawings. I'd be happy to forward you what I have for drawings or more detailed photos if you PM me.
You should probably check the 'Special Materials' heading here on HMEM, look for 'acrylic' thread, some good pointers in there. 
Please let me know if I can help.  DB


----------

